# Any Snow up on Buff' Pass??



## ebaker (Oct 14, 2003)

There's snow....not much, but there is some. I've skied twice on Rabbit Ears with my dog and once it was great, once it was shit....just nice to make some turens. There's probably a little more snow up on Buff, but it's not going to be that great....if you're a freak like me, you might have some fun.


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

yeah your a freak, you friggin powda donkey!!! Call me when its good, maybe the day before thanksgiving. Thinking about heading up. 

Lates


----------



## ebaker (Oct 14, 2003)

Kent - Shoot me your email biatch.


----------



## danger (Oct 13, 2003)

are jone's pass or barthoud an option? decent coverage; just stay alert for instability.

-dan


----------

